# Grand Forks Knows How To Party



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

GF-EGF ranks number 2 in the nation for binge drinking, only trailing the San Antonio area. :beer:

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... 364220.htm

No other ND city even makes the list. Fargo, Bismarck, Minot...you all say you know how to party, but now we all know the truth. 8)


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah, GF will drop out of the top 50 after you, PJ and Blackfoot leave!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Yeah, GF will drop out of the top 50 after you, PJ and Blackfoot leave!


 :rollin:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah, that might be true! 

I think it's hilarious what their standard for binge drinking was, drinking 5 or more drinks in one sitting within the past 30 days. I sincerely hope that there will NEVER be a period of 30 days that I don't sit down and have at least 5 beers at one time. :eyeroll:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

You guys are hard core!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

5 Beers???? I call that a decent start.


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Decoyer said:


> 5 Beers???? I call that a decent start.


I call it breakfast.

Don't forget kiddies "The breakfast drink is the most important drink of the day."


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

5 beers????

I got 5 in the lunch box..


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

5 just lets my liver know it has to keep working.  I think they better take another look at their classifications on "Binge" drinking.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Darn- New Orleans is out of the Running??? I 've always liked a challenge--What 'ya drinkin'?? :beer:

Here is a little live action from a Bourbon Street Cam 
in the French Quarter. 
http://www.nola.com/bourbocam/classic/


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Do you know what street and avenue the camera is on? I'm trying to remember where that is...


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Looks like Burbon and Toulouse to me....but alot of those corners look the same especially after drinking a couple very large hurricanes.

:beer: uke:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I wonder why GF/EGF have a problem?

Maybe because there is nothing to do in this god forsaken tundra except DRINK AND HUNT!


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Do you know what street and avenue the camera is on? I'm trying to remember where that is...


This particular cam is on the corner of Bourbon and St Peter underneath
the balcony of the The Cat's Meow directed toward the River.

There won't be alot geauxing on until After Easter-


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

GF would have been number one had the group surveying talked to a few law students!

Order in the Court - I'll have a double on the rocks.

(seriously, I'm kidding  )


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Damn missed it by a block!


----------

